# Not Missing Work



## crochet lady

What do you NOT miss the most about working (if you are retired); or what will you not miss WHEN you retire? For myself 2 things come to mind: unpleasant people and driving to/from work in bad weather.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson

Definitely the commute. Even though we only did it once a week(stayed down in the city where we worked,then came home on Fridays). Hated being away from home a couple of days a week and having hubby gone for 5 days. Also,my brother in law. Don`t miss him at all.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Hearing the alarm at 4 or 5 am, and like you crochet lady, driving to work in the dark during winter snowstorms...then the clock was set even earlier for safe travel.


----------



## hollydolly

I'm not retired so I shouldn't be posting on this, but it's 5.55 am pitch black and pouring with rain, and I have a 30 minute commute ahead of me before a 12 hour day...just thought I'd remind you what it was like.. :gettowork:


----------



## Meanderer

It would have to be the commute for me as well...and having to shave every day.  ....and the 40 lashes with a wet noodle, by the slave driver.


----------



## Capt Lightning

I used to work through the UK and Europe.  Most days I was away from home, staying in hotels (albeit nice ones) and eating out every night.
It was fun for a while, but soon you just want to sleep in your own bed and eat in your own kitchen,  so I don't miss that at all.


----------



## Ralphy1

Being on someone else's schedule...


----------



## Geezerette

The actual WORK was fun for me most of the time, but when I was a supervisor or manager, the HR stuff & personality quirks & employees either not getting along with each other, inappropriate competition or slackers - that stuff I don't miss at all! Made me want to say "For heavens sake, get over yourself!!!" Was offered supervisor positions in my part time tax job, said NO WAY!!!


----------



## JustBonee

I don't miss having a schedule since I retired. ... love the 'anything goes'  kinda days.  No stress anymore.


----------



## QuickSilver

The drive in bad weather.... and even sometimes in good weather is the most stressful part of my work day.  That is the thing I certainly will NOT miss.


----------



## Justme

Having not worked outside the home since I married 45 years ago, and only worked for a period of 18months before that, I just continue my life as always.


----------



## oldman

Living in hotels and the stress of flying during bad weather with a plane full of passengers on-board.


----------



## Davey Jones

lousy cafeteria food and $3.00 for a hamburger(15 years ago)


----------



## 911

Pulling over a vehicle that has a BOLO issued against it. Going through a door and not knowing what's on the other side.


----------



## Twixie

The commute...bumper to bumper...a 10 min drive takes 45 mins..

Having to pretend to like some of the people at work...

The malicious gossip...The dreadful office parties...

Endless collections for birthdays/weddings/births/deaths...


----------



## oldman

What's a BOLO?


----------



## Cookie

I won't miss the office politics, commuting on crowded subway, chronic low office morale and threats of layoffs - those stresses are over thank god, but I do miss some of the nice people and the social aspects of work.


----------



## oldman

oldman said:


> What's a BOLO?




Never mind. I just looked it up. It is a message that one police department puts out to other police departments to "*B*e *O*n the *L*ook *O*ut" for a certain car, person or whatever. hence, the term, BOLO.


----------



## Ameriscot

The list would be too long.  Unfortunately, I never had a job I loved. I like making my own schedule and reporting to no one.


----------



## ClassicRockr

Even though I really LOVED my last job, what I don't miss is: getting up at 5:15AM and driving some 28 miles each way. Had to be at work at 7AM, which was much better than being there at 8AM, like hundreds of others had to be. Especially bad during the winter months, but did have some "Snow Days" off. I enjoyed working w/my co-workers and the summer cookout we had at lunch and company Christmas Party. What can I say.......I'm a "Party" person! LOL


----------



## oakapple

Bonnie said:


> I don't miss having a schedule since I retired. ... love the 'anything goes' kinda days. No stress anymore.


 Exactly my thoughts too! The worse things about going to work ; travel in the Winter, and rushing to get everything done before leaving the house.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson

Oh OA,I`d forgotten about that one! When I left for work,I was gone for three days,so I had soooo much to do to get ready to go. I always got out so much later than I planned-my plan was always to get to work around noon on Wed. and work half a day. Almost never happened-usually I ended up pulling up to the shop at 5pm and only worked a half hour the first day lol.


----------



## jujube

I don't miss having my hard work totally negated by the actions of others.   In my last job, everything was always a last-minute hullaballoo.  I'd be at the office until 10 p.m. getting 135 200-page reports in binders ready that someone had just decided at 5:00 p.m. they HAD to have for a 9:00 a.m. meeting the next morning.  At 8:00 a.m. the next morning, they would have decided that they didn't need the binders after all but it would be *nice* if they could have 135 full-color copies of the 50-page company annual report to hand out.  I'd be finished by 8:55, at which time someone would say "no, I'd rather we didn't hand those out today."   My only consolation was that they had to pay me a semi-obscene amount of salary to put up with this constant dithering.   

Now that I'm retired, I may decide at 10:00 p.m. to wash the towels tomorrow morning at 9:00 a.m.   Come 9:00 a.m. tomorrow morning, I still think it's a good idea to wash the towels and I do it.  Job accomplished.   Nobody comes running in at 9:01 and yells "take the wet towels out of the washing machine and put the bedroom curtains in instead!"  It's so refreshing.....


----------

